# Drop Shot Gewicht .....



## AndiHam (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

 mir ist aufgefallen, dass man oft liest, dass das Gewicht beim Drop Shot angeln natürlcih der Strömung angepasst werden muss, aber ansonsten so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig.

 Zu leicht ist natürlich nicht gut, wenn man a) keinen Kontakt zum Blei mehr spürt oder b) weil die Stömung es einfach mitreißt.

 Da das blei , zumindest habe ich es so verstanden, eh am Boden bleiben soll, ausser natürlich bei Positionswechsel, wäre es doch eigentlich eh immer von Vorteil, wenn es schwerer ist, weil man es so garantiert spürt und es dadurch nicht, beim z.B. Zupfen, vom Boden abheben lässt.

 Ich sehe, zumindest rein theoretisch, gar keinen Grund für "so leicht wie möglich".
 Was kann ein Grund für "nicht zu schwer" sein ?
 Beim Gufi Angeln mit Bleikopf macht das wegen der Absinkphase Sinn, aber beim Drop Shot verstehe ich das irgendwie nicht.

 Wenn ich 20-30 Gramm nehme, sollte ich doch eigentlich immer gut bedient sein, auch wenn gar keine Strömung vorhanden ist, oder ? Kontakt zum Blei garantiert und man kann die Schnur auf Zug bringen und dem Köder Leben einzitter, -zupfen.

 Gruß und danke
 Andi


----------



## Dickdorsch76 (26. Januar 2016)

Das würde mich als bisher nicht Drop-Shooter auch mal interessieren, denke nämlich auch so...


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drop Shot Gewicht .....*

Ist leider nicht so einfach hier einfach ein dickes Blei ran zu hängen und das war es dann. 


Drop Shot wie es über den Teich kam - war eher ne Finesse Methode. Die Varianten mit dem schweren Bleien leitete sich eig aus den Gegebenheiten am Wasser ab. Am Rhein/ Main usw. braucht man halt 30Gr Bleie und teils mehr, um den Köder noch im "heißen Bereich" anbieten zu können. Entsprechend werden hier aber auch kräftigere Ruten benutzt als z.B. für DropShotterei im Stillwasser.


Ein 30Gr Blei würde zB im See mit Lehm/ Schlamm Grund zu sehr einsinken... dann noch ein so schweren Blei an ner feiner Barschrute macht auch keinen Spaß...


----------



## fischbär (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drop Shot Gewicht .....*

Einer der Gründe für leichtere Bleie dürfte die typischerweise leichte Rute sein, und dass die meisten beim Drop-Shotten doch den Köder über Grund ziehen bzw. ein Bisschen jiggen.
Außerdem soll der Fisch ja den Haken in der Hauptschnur einsaugen können...
Aber einen Grund für superleichte Bleie gibt es imho nicht. Wär schön, wenn etwas erfahrenere Angler was dazu dagen könnten!


----------



## Polarfuchs (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drop Shot Gewicht .....*

im Rhein mache ich gar nicht unter 25g dran. Im Stillgewässer gehe ich auch nicht großartig unter 10g. Mit ist der sichere Kontakt wichtig und den Fisch interessiert imho überhaupt nicht was da unten dran hängt...- das Gewicht ist ja doch ein gutes Stück vom Köder entkoppelt.

Unter Extrembedingungen hab ich auch schon mit 60 und sogar 80g erfolgreich gefischt....

Das einzige Argument gegen hohe Gewichte ist der schon erwähnte Schlamm- und sowas gibt`s hier nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drop Shot Gewicht .....*

Schlamm - da hilft das alte Tiroler Hölzl....

Funzt auch gut grundsätzlich als Dropshotblei, kann man gut zum "wackeln" bringen..

Ich bin inzwischen auf Schrotbleien zum schneller austarieren, verschieben (Kette etc.) statt klassischem Dropshotblei.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drop Shot Gewicht .....*



AndiHam schrieb:


> aber ansonsten so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig.



Die Amis drücken das fürs Dropshotten etwas präziser aus:

Feel the worm-not the lead

Sprich solange die Gesamtabstimmung des Rigs zu den Gegebenheiten am Gewässer und zum Gerät passt,ist es wumpe ob leicht oder schwer.Hauptsache du hast den Köder unter Kontrolle.

Und das kann entw.mit 5 oder 30 g der Fall sein.

Finesse generell, hat im Ursprung auch nicht zwingend mit leichten Bleien zu tun,das Blei hat eher(im Gegensatz zum Jig) eine sekundäre Statistenrolle.

Finesse bezieht sich auf die subtile und möglichst freie Art der Köderpräsentation.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drop Shot Gewicht .....*

*Im Fluss!*

Mit einem schwereren DS blei kann man wie schon erwähnt punktueller fischen aber eben auch aggressiver und auf der Stelle bleibend. 

So leicht wie möglich, weil man dann durch ein leichtes Anjiggen, ein besseres Versetzen der ganzen Montage nur durch die Strömung erzielt.

Stellt euch das so vor: 

Ein 35gr DS Blei wird durch leichtes Anheben vielleicht nur 50cm versetzt. 
Ein 15gr DS Blei beim gleichen Vorgang ggf. bis 100cm oder mehr.

Hier kann man also je nachdem was man möchte mit dem Gewicht und dem Strömungsdruck spielen und eine größere Strecke (in einem anderen Winkel) absuchen.

Zumindest eine ergänzende Erläuterung


----------



## jaiko (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drop Shot Gewicht .....*

An der Elbe habe ich schon mit einer 50g-Birne als Gewicht gefischt, weil es die Strömung nicht anders zugelassen hat. Fängt auch. 
Lass dich nicht von irgendwelchen "Regeln" einengen. Bau die Montage nach den Bedürfnissen des Gewässers und scheu keine Experimente. 

Gruss
Jaiko


----------



## racoon (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drop Shot Gewicht .....*

Die ganz große Stärke des DropShot lag einst in den ganz feinen Vibrationen, eine sensible Köderpräsentation auf einem Punkt. So schwappte die Welle einst über den großen Teich. Und genau diese sehr feine Fischerei mit feinsten Schwingungen und leichtem, sehr kontrolliertem Spiel ist im Fließwasser nicht möglich, da der Köder von der Strömung unkontrolliert hin und her geworfen wird. Auch das Festnageln mit schweren Plompen auf den Gewässergrund hilft da nichts.

 Sicherlich das Fischen mit DS-Montagen im Fließwasser und mit hohen Gewichten erfolgreich, allerdings hat sie mit dem ursprünglichen Gedanken nichts mehr zu tun. Vielmehr ist die Angelei einfach weiterentwickelt worden um hängerfrei in Grundnähe zu angeln.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drop Shot Gewicht .....*



jaiko schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht von irgendwelchen "Regeln" einengen. Bau die Montage nach den Bedürfnissen des Gewässers und scheu keine Experimente.



Genauso schaut es aus.

Das ist ja das schöne an Finesse Montagen,du musst dich schon arg deppert anstellen, um eine vollkommen untaugliche Montage zusammenzuschustern.


----------



## AndiHam (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Drop Shot Gewicht .....*

Ich sage schonmal "vielen Dank" für all die Antworten.


----------

